# Plus d'accès à HomeKit depuis une connexion autre que celle en local



## JCR (24 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans l'application j'ai 2 "maisons" : mon domicile et mon bureau espacé à un peu moins de 10 Km.
Jusqu'à présent, depuis mon bureau, je pouvais piloter la domotique de mon domicile et vis versa.
Depuis quelques jours, aussi bien mon épouse (IOS 14.6) que moi (IOS 15 Bêta) nous avons accès aux accessoires HomeKit qu'en local et plus à distance ! 
Que se soit sur IOS ou Mac OS et que se soit en Wifi ou en 4G. Quelqu'un aurait une idée du problème ?


----------



## Anthony (24 Juin 2021)

JCR a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une idée du problème ?


Le concentrateur (Apple TV, iPad, HomePod…) doit poser problème. Est-il toujours marqué comme connecté et opérationnel, dans l’application Maison ?


----------



## JCR (24 Juin 2021)

_Est-il toujours marqué comme connecté et opérationnel, dans l’application Maison ?_



Anthony a dit:


> Le concentrateur (Apple TV, iPad, HomePod…) doit poser problème. Est-il toujours marqué comme connecté et opérationnel, dans l’application Maison ?


_Oui, il est bien connecté ou en veille (j'ai plusieurs Apple TV et HomePod d'un côté, et 1 Apple TV et 2 HYPER PRIMEURS mini de l'autre) et si le concentrateur n'était pas connecté, je ne verrai pas les accessoires en local !_


----------



## Anthony (24 Juin 2021)

JCR a dit:


> si le concentrateur n'était pas connecté, je ne verrai pas les accessoires en local !


Si, et c’est bien pour cela que je pose la question.

Au-delà d’un dysfonctionnement du concentrateur, toujours difficile à diagnostiquer (mais un bon redémarrage de l’ensemble des appareils n’est jamais inutile), des _bugs_ liés à iOS 15 et d’autres bêtas éventuelles ne sont pas à exclure.

Est-ce que tu utilises des automatisations ? Est-ce qu’elles fonctionnent ? (C’est l’autre grand rôle du concentrateur.)


----------



## JCR (24 Juin 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Si, et c’est bien pour cela que je pose la question.
> 
> Au-delà d’un dysfonctionnement du concentrateur, toujours difficile à diagnostiquer (mais un bon redémarrage de l’ensemble des appareils n’est jamais inutile), des _bugs_ liés à iOS 15 et d’autres bêtas éventuelles ne sont pas à exclure.
> 
> Est-ce que tu utilises des automatisations ? Est-ce qu’elles fonctionnent ? (C’est l’autre grand rôle du concentrateur.)


Je n'utilise pas d'automatisation. Je vais redémarré ce soir les concentrateurs de mon domicile pour voir, et je reviendrai sur ce ticket demain matin...
Mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que les 2 maisons ne soient pas accessibles !


----------



## 406 (10 Juillet 2021)

j'avais déjà eu ça. j'ai désactivé la fonction concentrateur de l'apple TV. ça faisait conflit avec le homepod.


----------



## speedlink (26 Novembre 2021)

406 a dit:


> j'avais déjà eu ça. j'ai désactivé la fonction concentrateur de l'apple TV. ça faisait conflit avec le homepod.


Oh merci pour la solution! Ça faisait déjà quelques semaines que je cherchais d’où venait le souci, et depuis plus aucun problème!


----------

